# I've been stumped-HELP!



## minicoop1985 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not that this should really surprise anyone, but I've been stumped. I have a flash holder that came with my Hasselblad 1600f. I have no idea if it belongs with the Hassie or if it's part of something else, so that information may be useless. Anyway, does anybody have the slightest clue who made this and roughly how old it is? Here's some photos:




PC282595 by longm1985, on Flickr




PC282597 by longm1985, on Flickr

The only marking I can find is that S M thing. I've tried looking this up with nothing to show for it. Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 28, 2013)

Hmm, I wonder if the label represents the GE Speed Midget (SM) flash bulbs ? ... though it looks familiar as a brand name.


----------



## DaPOPO (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not saying this is correct... IT LOOKS LIKE the old flash bulb holder on ancient cameras from the 40's and 50's....


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 28, 2013)

I've learned a few things, but none about this. The former owner was an Army veteran, probably an Army photographer, which explains the "Ex Libre *name*" cards I found in the bag. I'm guessing he did some sort of photography for a local newspaper. The camera came with a leather clamshell case, this flash, two backs (I only want one), two lenses (didn't like one), and a Hasselblad Reporter bag (rare, odd, cool). And a book. It's really cool being able to dig up some stuff on the former owner and learning about its history. But this flash is a total enigma. That symbol does look familiar, and I found the Speed Midget stuff, but they don't seem to be connected. At all. I'm just plain stumped. And as for the plug, that makes zero sense to me-would this even FIT a Hasselblad? I don't see how it would work.

DaPoPo: you're right. That's what it is. Reporter-style bulb holder.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 28, 2013)

Try looking at old brochures.

There must be a Hasselblad history group out there somewhere.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 28, 2013)

Press camera flash attachment. 

I'll look to see if that's a camera specific, or just an accessory for other press camera types.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate the help. I've been looking for anything I can find on it, but that symbol is still elusive. I haven't seen a single flash that looks anything like it attached to a 1600f (or any other Hasselblad), so I'm guessing it got mixed in with it from something else in the last owner's collection. Thanks to Google, I've seen ones like it attached to Rolleis and other TLRs as well as Graflexes. Now that I look at it, that plug looks like it would work on a Graflex, actually. Anyone have one with a flash?
This thing is gonna drive me nuts.  ldman:

Strangely enough, I keep finding photos I've taken in Google Images searches that have nothing to do with what I'm searching for. That amuses me-particularly the photo of my Rollei 35 showing up in a search for "Hasselblad 1600f Flash" earlier.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2013)

I would say it has something to do with Mamiya, my C330 has the same S M markings on the viewfinder and lens hood


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Dec 29, 2013)

It does look like S M was the old trademark for Mamiya.


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here you go 

Mamiya Super 16-III Spy Camera Rare System | pcbooz.com


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmm, that explains why the logo looks familiar ... I also had a C330 some time ago.

This site does say SM refers to the original logo of the founders name:
Cine Cameras M-Q | FilmNotes

Camerapedia says it is the initials of the President and Designer
http://camerapedia.wikia.com/wiki/Mamiya#cite_note-1


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 29, 2013)

Holy cow, thanks, guys! That's awesome! That is the exact flash! Here's another photo with a better shot of the logo:

http://www.submin.com/16mm/collection/mamiya/accessories/accessories/flash_b_c_3.jpg

Now the next question is why on earth was this packaged with a Hasselblad? Unfortunately, I'll never get an answer to that one, but that's not a big deal.

Photo linked from Google Images. Sorry, didn't mean to take credit for something that isn't mine.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Holy cow, thanks, guys! That's awesome! That is the exact flash! Here's another photo with a better shot of the logo:
> 
> http://www.submin.com/16mm/collection/mamiya/accessories/accessories/flash_b_c_3.jpg
> 
> Now the next question is why on earth was this packaged with a Hasselblad? Unfortunately, I'll never get an answer to that one, but that's not a big deal.



Probably because the last owner used it with Hasselblad

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you look at the plug connection vs. a 1600f's strobe/flash connections, it doesn't look like it would work with a Hasselblad, though. The 1600f used this kind of flash bracket:

http://notesandnods.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c30bb53ef0105369de69d970c-800wi

There's an insert that goes in there with standard plugs for flash or strobe. My Sportfinder has them.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 29, 2013)

Interesting discovery. I saw this the other day but hadn't seen this logo (don't have anything Mamiya and wouldn't have guessed that brand.)

What I thought seemed unusual is the way the flash is connected where you'd usually attach a camera to a tripod... I have smaller flash units and cameras, mostly 35 or 120/220 mm, where a flash would connect to the front or sometimes top of the camera. 

This was an intriguing mystery to follow, glad someone found it and we weren't left in suspense!


----------

